# Those nasty pitbulls ...... fighting ....



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2018)

LOL...we had 2 they really don't fight like that... but that's funny...


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2018)

Awwww.... I’m so happy this wasn’t a negative dog thread. Pleasantly surprised.
So cute. :sunshine:


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)

That's funny...they're probably best buddies.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2018)

So cute, a friend of mine has two pit bulls. One mentors the Maine  Coon kittens which my friend raises, the other babysits any little kids who happen to be there. It is hilarious to watch a really annoyed tyke yelling because the dog won’t allow them anywhere near the outdoor gate.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 9, 2018)

I have a pittie girl and she is a master of the dirty look -- like when I have to put medicine in her ear.  She is a sweetheart and sometimes goes to tea parties next door with their little girls -- they have a hat with flowers they put on her and a pearl necklace and she sits there at the little table looking quite sedate, kind of like the elderly spinster aunt in one of those British mysteries.  Well at least she looks like that until she flips on her back with delight to get belly rubs from everybody in sight.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I have a pittie girl and she is a master of the dirty look -- like when I have to put medicine in her ear.  She is a sweetheart and sometimes goes to tea parties next door with their little girls -- they have a hat with flowers they put on her and a pearl necklace and she sits there at the little table looking quite sedate, kind of like the elderly spinster aunt in one of those British mysteries.  Well at least she looks like that until she flips on her back with delight to get belly rubs from everybody in sight.


Lulz. Adorable.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 10, 2018)

Every pittie I've known has been a sweetie ! That's why I loved this picture !!!


----------

